# Ravencrest Cemetery 2008



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

This is the yard so far. Quite a bit more to go, but the major stuff is done!
http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c166/NCchicka00/Halloween2008/PA120015.jpg


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Exceeelent Rule board! nice ligthing all the way around!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks great. Love the rules board.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That looks just awesome! Great use of lighting and I LOVE the maus!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Everything looks great!:devil:


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow! very Nice!!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Very cool, the lighting looks really good!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Love the lighting, and that's a really great way to get folks to follow the rules... I bet they read them over, and over, and...


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW!! I really love the rules sign. The lighting is excellent and your scarecrow is really creepy. Great job!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks really good


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

I agree with the others. Excellent job with the rules board!! And the lighting really plays well with the props. Great job!!


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks, everyone. That rules board is new this year. Totally hadn't planned one and then I picked up that black "booth" at a garage sale for $5!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That is a nice sign..like the coloring it has and the skelly under it.
Very nice pics .
creepy scrumpkin


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

The lighting is awesome, that rules board really pops! Like the scarecrow, too.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

RavenCrest Cemetary looks great!


----------



## Brainfrt (Sep 5, 2008)

WOW I love the sign!! Can I ask how you made it? I have been toying with the idea of putting up a sign but I don't want to put up some cheap poster board one. 

Thanks,
B


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Amazing....I LOVE the lighting!


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Brainfrt, Apparently the black "box" part is some sort of phone booth...It's big, heavy and made of metal. I picked it up at a garage sale last spring for $5 and figured it would be great for a rules board. The actual rules are carved out of 2" foam insulation (the most tedious process EVER!) then weathered/textured with a soldering iron and blowtorch and then painted to look like stone. the words were lightly brushed with glow in teh dark paint. The skellies are the $10 ones from Walmart with their joints tied together with fishin line so they are more poseable and then I screwed them to the metal booth in the positions I wanted. The thing had a flourescent light in it, which i removed and replaced with the black light.

I'm glad it seems ot be such a hit!


----------



## Brainfrt (Sep 5, 2008)

WOW!! I know you are a better person than me for carving that out of foam.. I will think of something but I love your idea. And great work on everything else you did.
Have a great Halloween
B


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks, Brainfrt! I guess I was also a pinker person than you in that case...That foam gets everywhere!!!:googly:


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Way cool


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I swear I already commented on this...but apparently not. The lighting is just great!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Verry creeepy!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

It really is very eerie and well done!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That looks really really good. Love it.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Love the rules sign!


----------



## hwldknights (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks Good!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

I know it has been said but the rules sign is really great. How does it work out with people walking throught the graveyard?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

The rule board rules! Nice job all around.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm on board with everybody else...love the rules sign! Great job on all the lighting.


----------



## haunted hollows (Sep 27, 2008)

Love IT - Looks great, love the rule board (I have been inspired )


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Simply Amazing!


----------

